# Störmeldungen Übermittlung per SMS



## Michael (3 März 2008)

Hallo
Welche Hartware benötige ich für eine oder Mehrere Störungsweiterleitung auf ein Handy per SMS. In meinen Fall habe ich eine Kälteanlge ohne SPS und würde gerne 5 Digital Störmeldungen übertragen. Wenn man die S7-300 Bauserie verwendet, benötige ich welche Hartware.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Michael 
PS: Was ist eigendlich die kostengünstigste Lösung??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2008)

Hallo Michael,

Eine Anlage ohne SPS? Was willst du dann mit S7-Baugruppen. Es gibt Störmelde-Modems, Alarm-Modems oder wie die Dinger auch genannt werden, mit digitalen Eingängen. Bei Deltalogic wird man dazu gut beraten.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Michael (3 März 2008)

Hallo Onkel, Danke für deinen Tip. Aber rein Theoretisch, welche Bauteile benötige ich?? 
Michael


----------



## Question_mark (3 März 2008)

*Mein Tip ...*

Hallo,

schau mal hier :

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/27/49/lang,de/

Und dann einfach mal beim Vertrieb von Deltalogic nachfragen (Kontaktadresse findest Du auf der Homepage), die sollten eigentlich ein für Deine Anwendung geeignetes Produkt haben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## online (4 März 2008)

Hallo, probiers mal mit dem SMS-Buttler von ESY-LUX hat glaube ich 8 Digitale Eingänge und mehrere Ausgänge.
Gruß online


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2008)

Hallo,

z. B. *Xcome* von Lucom oder *Alarm-Modem* von Tixi. Für die Alarm-Modems 
sind auch zusätzliche I/Os über *Erweiterungsbaugruppen* verfügbar.


----------



## riesermauf (4 März 2008)

Wir bauen gerade eine Logo in Verbindung mit Insys Compact auf.

http://www.insys-tec.de/fileadmin/i...aetter/Hutschiene_de/DBd_INSYS_GSMcompact.pdf


----------



## Ludewig (4 März 2008)

Die Insysmodems haben nur wenige Eingänge, wenn du die Fehlermeldungen takten kannst, funktionieren sie gut, solange du keine Telefonnummern im Modem von Ferne ändern willst.

Tixi ist da wesentlich flexibler. Allerdings haben die Dinger auch so Ihre Macken, vor allem wenn du dich ans Eingmachte traust oder einen Webserver integrierst. Aber davon steht bei dir ja nix.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2008)

riesermauf schrieb:


> Wir bauen gerade eine Logo in Verbindung mit Insys Compact auf.





Ludewig schrieb:


> Die Insysmodems haben nur wenige Eingänge



Deswegen wahrscheinlich die Kombination mit der Logo.

Aber dann muss man zwei Geräte parametrieren. Alles in einem 
wäre m. E. schon besser zu handhaben.



Ludewig schrieb:


> Tixi ist da wesentlich flexibler. Allerdings haben die Dinger auch so Ihre Macken, vor allem wenn du dich ans Eingmachte traust oder einen Webserver integrierst. Aber davon steht bei dir ja nix.



Mit der Kompexität der Geräte steigt halt auch die Anzahl
der Haklen und Ösen, aber der Support von Tixi hilft - auch 
über deren *Forum* - immer schnell und kompetent.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann da nur:
http://www.endler-kumpf.de
empfehlen.
Einfach, Günstig und zuverlässig.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2008)

> ch kann da nur:
> http://www.endler-kumpf.de
> empfehlen.



Kann ich nicht empfehlen, deren Seite funktioniert noch nicht mal mit Firefox, und Firefox ist doch eigentlich nicht sooo außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 März 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht empfehlen, deren Seite funktioniert noch nicht mal mit Firefox, und Firefox ist doch eigentlich nicht sooo außergewöhnlich.


Mag ja sein, dass die HP nix taugt, Aber die GSM Alarmmodule sind super!
 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Hepping (21 September 2011)

Tach Leute,

Ich habe zur Zeit genau das selbe Problem.
Ich muss mit einer Moeller XC100 programmiert mit CoDeSys Alarmmeldungen versenden.

Eure Infos haben mir schon geholfen, ich habe auch schon die Hersteller kontaktiert.

Trotzdem wüsste ich gerne ob es vlt neue Informationen/Erfahrungen zu dem Thema gibt.

Eine weitere Frage ist, sollte ich den SMS-Versand mit einem einfachen GSM-Modem realisieren wollen, wie würde soetwas funktionieren und, ist es wesentlich mehr Aufwand?

Gruß Hepp


----------

